# Anyone have some cheap acreage in Florida?



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

With the type of seclusion and zoning that a homesteader looking on this forum would want?


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a .46 acre lot out in the country, near the Ocala National forest. It was an adjoining lot that the new owners didn't want to buy when they bought the house lot. We had chickens and a garden, and nobody bothered us. Half an acre probably isn't enough, but I would be willing to sell it for about $2,000.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you have any pictures? Are utilities available or would a well and septic need to be installed? How is it zoned? Taxes? Might be perfect for a winter get-a-way.


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

I grew up in Ocala and I miss the Ocala National Forest!


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

I have posted the property on the Ocala craigs list website - search for property in Fort McCoy. There are a couple of pics on the ad. Taxes about around $64 a year at the moment. Well and septic would be needed. I don't know about zoning, but it is a rural residential type area.

PonderosaQ - I replied to your PM.


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, but that's a little too small. I was thinking at least somewhere in the 2+ acre size.


----------

